# Diawa saltiga balistic tournament special



## Wky01 (Jan 23, 2015)

WTS a ballistic 35 (green rod) $350. No shipping. Can meet you in western NC or on Hatteras Island


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

i would probably take that off of your hands


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

pick up in hatteras this weekend?


----------



## Crystal Coaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Specs on the rod? Is it a heaver or more for plugs?


----------



## Wky01 (Jan 23, 2015)

Rod has been sold


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks keith


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Aloha Keith. Just wondering. Where or how could a person purchase a rod like this? Is it a JDM product?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Red Drum Tackle, Buxton NC, telephone number 252-995-5414
I understand It's a special edition for them only.. I'm sure they will ship you one for a nominal fee.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you for the info. Aloha!!!


----------

